# Phew!



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have had a couple exciting days. I think trill ate more then her fair share of the alfafa hay the other night and she got the runs. So i treated her with a little kaopectate, which caused her to be constipated. So yesturday i was giving her a couple cc's of mineral oil and water in her bottem. Poor girls hates me. Today she was doing better, not eating but her rumen still is turning over. Gave her some probios and she is picking through the hay now. Still not eating her grain. I can feel her baby moving so SHE is still alive in there. Which i was terrified i was going to lose the baby. 
Also, Last night as i was dishing up grain, i hear this pounding of hooves on grass, a slight pause and then horseshoes trotting down the pavement at a fast clip. I look down to the road and my neighbors horses is taking off. So i quickly quite my chores half way through put the two goats that are out in, poor ruby and juju thought it was their turn and were highly upset when they didn;t get to come out to eat right then. So I race over to the neighbors to pound on their poor, no luck no one is home. I see a halter sitting on their porch thank god because i don't have anymore, i got rid of them all when i sold my horses. So im running down the road after this horse, who sees the halter and wants nothing to do with me. I didn't even think to grab any grain or anything. My other neighbor sees the horse too and comes out of her house yelling at me that she will be there in just a second to help as she is throwing on her boots, the mare veers off and heads for another fence. She decides to stop but still won;t come to me. We finally got her cornered in a pasture, and just let her be. Luckily she didn't go out to the main road, i was terrified that she'd get hit. 
So we get her there and we both decide to just leave her there and leave a note on the other neighbors door, I didn;t want her to jump there fences again, so now their other horse is neighing as loud as she can for her buddy so most of the night we listened to two very upset horses. Oh well at least they were safe. 
And then this morning i had to go take a UA for this new job, i get there and i don't have to go, so i sit there and sit there and drink water and read a few articals in a magazine and drink so more water. I ended up drinking about five cups of water before i had to go. Great finally get that done, so im on my way home, its about a fourty five minute drive to home from the clinic. I get about fifteen minutes down the road and oh my gosh i have to go now. I go to a gas station and run to the bathroom. Barely made it! I had to do it again at the park a bout another twenty minutes down the road. Then i race home to grab some lunch and check on trill, who at the time was still not eating. And race back to work to do some training. 
Woo its been hectic, but it was all (well most of it) worth it.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I am sorry I just got the giggles reading your post :slapfloor:


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope that Trill feels better soon. Poor little girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes how is miss Trill doing? I hope she is back to her normal self now


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes Trill is back to her bossy self. She is definatly the head of the yearling pen. She was first to fight her way to fresh minierals this evening. She was first into the grain bowl even beating her greedy sister. "growling" at the hay manger. Yes i have does that growl. It seems to be quite commen in that line as their dam did it too. They make this deep throaty closed mouth mmmmmrrrrr sound as the headbutt the other goats away. 
I started my new job on thursday, so far im having fun excpet when we arnt busy, like right around closing. But for the most part days go quickly. Im a little sore, havnt stood behind a cash register on concrete for about six months. But that will get better. 
Im now coming down with something, my throat hurts coughing like crazy and my ears itch on the inside. Drinking lots of orange juice and water, Have hand sanitizer and everything right at my register. People say there is something going around. 
Happy days!
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great news that Trill is her old self! I have does that growl to lol. I hope your feeling better soon!! I am also drinking lots of orange juice too lol :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you tried that "airborne" stuff? I hear it works good.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My does make that sounds too! Especially my heard queen! Glad to hear others do that as well. :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats airborne i have never heard of it.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

airborne is a large pill thing that you place in a glass of water and it disolves and then you drink it. My mom gave it to my brother adn it really seemed to help him. 

There are generic brands of it - usually they have air or borne in the name. You can find it in the pharmacy department at like walmart or shoprite etc


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm i may have to try that, how does it tast, i have a horrible gag refelx. makes things quite difficult at times.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea - but I know my mom has some so I can try it for you and see. I will let you know :wink: I am PICKY much to my mom's dismay


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL sounds good, Im not really picky but i get something in my mouth i dont like its all over. I just drank some theraflu mixed with a spoonful of hot tang to mask the yucky theraflu taste. Thats seems to have calmed my coughing and my throat isnt as scratchy. Took a really long nap this afternoon. Took a hot bubble bath too , and read my book for awhile. That seems to have helped. though with the nap i took this afternoon im going to be up all night.
thanks
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am the same way I can't take cough meds or anything yucky at all. I can take airborne and it does help. There is a flavor that is the best, I think it is the orange. It really isn't that bad. It is an all natural immune booster and people swear by it, lots of people take it everytime before going on a plane.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm very interesting. Im feeling a lot better today, though my throat is still a little soar and im coughing a little but no as much. I slept most of the day sunday and i slept a lot last night. went to be early.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear look at me I never tried that airborn

ok I will try to remember tomorrow writing myself a note now


----------

